# Function Sequence Error - Warum?



## Reth (24. Jun 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe ein Problem, dass nicht immer, aber in ca. 85% der Fälle auftritt.

Ich habe eine Klasse, die sich mittels eines DB2-Klienten und nem Gateway auf eine DB2 auf nem Großrechner verbindet und dort Datenbankarbeiten verrichtet.

Ein Teil der Arbeit besteht darin, dass in einer Methode eine Menge Daten in ein ResultSet gelesen werden und dieses anschliessend druchlaufen wird.
Dabei wird jeder gelesene Datensatz mit teilweise geänderten Werten und einem vorbereiteten Statement in die gleiche Tabelle zurückgeschrieben (ohne dass sich dadurch die im ResultSet enthaltene Menge verändern würde, würde man das ResultSet neu bestimmen).

Nun kommt es oft (nicht immer) beim Schreiben der Daten mittels dieses PreparedStatements zu einem Abbruch und die Datenbank teilt mir mit: 
MESSAGE: [IBM][CLI Driver] CLI0125E  Function sequence error. SQLSTATE=HY010

Wieso das? Die Daten sind in Ordnung und das Statement wurde mit gültigen Werten im richtigen Typ gefüllt!
Die Anwendung bricht immer an der Stelle ab, wo versucht wird das vorbereitete Statement auszuführen, nicht aber beim Füllen des vorbereiteten Statements.
Ich versteh das nicht! Dieser Abbruch kommt auch nicht jedes mal.

Weiss da zufällig jemand Rat? Bzw. was man prüfen kann?

Vielen Dank schon mal!

Ciao


----------



## nollario (24. Jun 2004)

hm...

hatte mal so was ähnliches... ist aber ne zeitlang her, dass ich auf db2 tätg war... hatte auch ein großes resultset... und fehler trat nicht immer auf.... bei mir war es dann tatsächlich so, dass die datentypen nicht gepasst hatten, es kamen dann doch ab und an 'null' values vor, die ich nicht erwartet habe, es gab dann allerdings keine nullpointer exception, sondern die von die erwähnte sql sequence exception....

nutz vielleicht mal einen spy, der die zeigt, was tatsächlich von der datenbank kommt und zu der datenbank geht:

http://www.p6spy.com/


----------



## Reth (24. Jun 2004)

Danke für den Tip mit dem Spy, werds evtl. mal probieren.

Null-Werte sind bei mir nicht das Problem, da ich mir den Inhalt des Statements vor dem Absenden ausgeben lasse und da keine Nullwerte drinstehen.


----------

